# Smiley added...



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2020)

This was added per an Admin's request:

Reactions: Like 5 | Edifying 1 | Funny 4 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2020)

Little fuzzy. But I think it reads "what's wrong with you people". Honor of RC Sr.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 13, 2020)

Better?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2020)

I can't see the words distinctly; it maybe should be like black letters on a white background or carve out RC and stick a pole sign in his hands like one of the smiley's or What Would Bawb Do? (which is so inside joke now to very few here).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 13, 2020)

I think that this new one is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I think that this new one is going to be a lot of fun.


I was going to reserve it for exclusive use by moderators but thought better of it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 13, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I was going to reserve it for exclusive use by moderators but thought better of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## W.C. Dean (Aug 13, 2020)

I've been scrolling through some recent threads so I can use it on someone. So far I found one circumstance but it might be rude. Thanks administrators!


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 13, 2020)

And for full reference and even better back story:






AMEN?

Reactions: Amen 4 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Aug 13, 2020)

Heart emoji


----------



## Smeagol (Aug 13, 2020)

Hopefully after I’m a member for a decade we can get a Sméagol emoji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 14, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Better?


Much better. Thanks for doing this Rich.


----------



## Kinghezy (Aug 14, 2020)

G said:


> And for full reference and even better back story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite is actually the beginning when the moderator gets corrected (I assume by Sproul) on the phrasing of the question.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

